# question about success



## TerriWW (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello

I have posted questions here once or twice before. I'm in a civil partnership and my partner and I have a son carried by me. We've been trying to have our second carried by my partner but she has thin lining issues so I am going to carry her embryos (hopefully)! We are currently just at the stimulation part probably a week from egg retrieval. I was wondering if anyone new the success rates for IVF surrogacy (embryo donation technically for us) as since I have carried before, I assume it's higher than the usual ivf stats? Or isn't it? Does anyone know?

It look like ju has 8 follicles growing at the moment - were hoping for more as her drug dose was increased this time - but also glad to have 8!

Thanks

Terri


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

We always used to think that we had better than the usual 1 in 4 chance quoted for IVF because we were using surrogacy due to problems with my womb, so there was no reason to think there was anything wrong with my eggs. As the statistics include older ladies and women who have been through lots of cycles only to find out that poor egg quality was their problem, we figured this meant our chances were better than average.  And in fact we ended up getting pregnant first time.  

Good luck and try not to let the numbers game drive you mad!!

Fx


----------

